# Who here has an AWE exhaust?



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

Any pics? Also, how did the install go?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Who here has an AWE exhaust? (EuroShowOff)*

Don't have one yet but this is my next purchase, they are a quality exhaust that sounds amazing!! AWE ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

I just had mine installed about 3 weeks ago. I love it!! It took my local shop about 20-30mins to install the kit. It would probably take 1-2hrs max for a driveway install. AWE has pics of the underside of the car on their website. Just a warning...there is a drone at highway speeds. I got used to it, but if you want a "quiet" exhaust, this isn't for you. 


_Modified by Thisbunnyroars at 6:03 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

You say there is a drone... Do you have the 5spd or the Tip?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_I just had mine installed about 3 weeks ago. I love it!! It took my local shop about 20-30mins to install the kit. It would probably take 1-2hrs max for a driveway install. AWE has pics of the underside of the car on their website. Just a warning...there is a drone at highway speeds. I got used to it, but if you want a "quiet" exhaust, this isn't for you. 

_Modified by Thisbunnyroars at 6:03 PM 3-30-2008_

is it a constant drone or only at certin rpms?


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Who here has an AWE exhaust? (EuroShowOff)*

I ordered mine last month. Hopefully it comes in this week


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_It would probably take 1-2hrs max for a driveway install. 


I put mine on in the dark in my friends drive way while it was raining and that helped motivate me to get it done in an hour.







It went right on without any issues.

_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_is it a constant drone or only at certin rpms?

When I first put it on the drone was from 2300-2700rpm and it was constant in that range. Now its more like 2000-3000rpm and still constant after a few miles were put on it. I have a 5spd.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

so nobody has had to cut there stock exhaust off? anyone have any pics of the install or after the install?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

no cutting to put on this exhaust. its a direct unbolt old exhaust, replace with the awe exhaust then tighten the bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
When I first put it on the drone was from 2300-2700rpm and it was constant in that range. Now its more like 2000-3000rpm and still constant after a few miles were put on it. I have a 5spd.

Sound clip of drone?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

thumbs down to what?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

thumbs down to highway drone


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea I have 5 speed as well. The drone sucks, but for the city driving, it's worth it. I kinda tune it out after awhile. Some times I just wish I had a damn 6th gear because I travel at about 3k rpm on the highway and it's pretty bad there. No so bad at about 2k tho.


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

My AWE exhaust will hopefully get here this week. Only ordered it in February.


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Slilock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slilock* »_My AWE exhaust will hopefully get here this week. Only ordered it in February.










Should be! I talked to AWE yesterday and they are being shipped sometime the middle of next week


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

my awe exhaust for a jetta might be available..


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

Why?
Better question.... P.M. me a price...


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Im not understanding. 6-7 days ago you asked what it looked like installed and about the sound and now your selling it. May I ask why?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

put it on this weekend....but i got an inside deal on a gli in the making


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_put it on this weekend....but i got an inside deal on a gli in the making

IM me a price.


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

im a newb at cars Im a new VW owner i was wondering what a drone was?


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (dannya88)*

Droning noise as a result of an exhaust.


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

is the AWE exhaust the best exhaust to go for an 08 jetta s trim 5spd manual


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

yes, it sounds awesome....


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

My AWE sounds pretty quiet after 3k rpm on 5th speed...i love it


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (mk5jetta4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5jetta4fun* »_My AWE sounds pretty quiet after 3k rpm on 5th speed...i love it

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love mine!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (gruck1683)*

Jetta 5spd. Had to cut the old one off and the fitment of the AWE isn't that great. In fact it flat out sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

You have mail.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well here's a list of tools needed to modify the exhaust, Cut off wheel, Torch, Welder, Pry bar, oh and a Hammer. Thank God i work at a car dealership and have these tools handy. I'd be screwed if i was doing this in my driveway.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

It does sound amazing though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote »_
Well here's a list of tools needed to modify the exhaust, Cut off wheel, Torch, Welder, Pry bar, oh and a Hammer. Thank God i work at a car dealership and have these tools handy. I'd be screwed if i was doing this in my driveway.


Something sounds off here.
Speaking to my tech here who has installed several of these systems on GLIs and Jetta 2.5s, the only potential issue is where the midpipe crosses over the subframe. Without careful alignment, you can get rattling there.
Your comments about blow torch, cut off wheel, etc to make this fit are coming out of left field. We've never seen a post on this forum remotely like what you describe, nor have we ever gotten a call from a customer that went through what you describe.
Can anyone else on this forum with our Jetta 2.5 system fill me in on something I may be unaware of? We don't want to have systems out there that require this amount of modification to make them work.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

there is cutting involved on the jetta, or at least that is how I removed the stock exhaust....right after the rear suspension...is there an easier way?
or maybe a writeup on awe site would help.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

Yes, you have to cut off the stock exhaust, but you should not need to do any cutting, welding, hammering, etc to make our system fit. It is a straight bolt on.
That is why the post above confuses me. We've never even come close to having the issues he describes when we install systems here.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, you have to cut off the stock exhaust, but you should not need to do any cutting, welding, hammering, etc to make our system fit. It is a straight bolt on.
That is why the post above confuses me. We've never even come close to having the issues he describes when we install systems here.

no issues here with the awe fitment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

_Modified by Plain at 4:28 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Something sounds off here.
Speaking to my tech here who has installed several of these systems on GLIs and Jetta 2.5s, the only potential issue is where the midpipe crosses over the subframe. Without careful alignment, you can get rattling there.
Your comments about blow torch, cut off wheel, etc to make this fit are coming out of left field. We've never seen a post on this forum remotely like what you describe, nor have we ever gotten a call from a customer that went through what you describe.
Can anyone else on this forum with our Jetta 2.5 system fill me in on something I may be unaware of? We don't want to have systems out there that require this amount of modification to make them work.

I emailed you all the details of what was wrong with it. Still waiting on a reply. Gee who would've thought you guys would have poor customer service, and would rather post on a forum rather than email me back? The reason I needed the torch was to heat the hangers to bend them into the right shape and closer to the hanger on the car. The reason I needed the cut of wheel was to make relief cuts on the 90 degree pipe coming off the 1st muffler seeing how the 90 pipe and the 1st muffler were the same diameter. And finally the welder was to weld washers to the end of the hangers being there were no nipples on the end to prevent them from slipping out of the hangers. And I'm sure somehow this is gonna be my fualt and you guys will just ignore me some more.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Excuse me?
Kenny, who contacted who first? 
I e-mailed you as soon as I saw your original post here and I asked what problems you had. I suppose that is poor customer service.
You blast me in an e-mail response, telling me how pissed off you are with our company.
I then go to the forum to see if anyone else is having the same issues as you.
So far, no one is.
You've taken a hostile approach to us previously, and then we smoothed it over with you, and now you're flaming mad at us again.
To be honest, I'm not sure there is ANYTHING we could do to make you happy, nor am I convinced there is actually anything wrong with our system.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Excuse me?
Kenny, who contacted who first? 
I e-mailed you as soon as I saw your original post here and I asked what problems you had. I suppose that is poor customer service.
You blast me in an e-mail response, telling me how pissed off you are with our company.
I then go to the forum to see if anyone else is having the same issues as you.
So far, no one is.
You've taken a hostile approach to us previously, and then we smoothed it over with you, and now you're flaming mad at us again.
To be honest, I'm not sure there is ANYTHING we could do to make you happy, nor am I convinced there is actually anything wrong with our system.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to awe customer support and company...ordered my springs from them and never had a problem


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Excuse me?
Kenny, who contacted who first? 
I e-mailed you as soon as I saw your original post here and I asked what problems you had. I suppose that is poor customer service.
You blast me in an e-mail response, telling me how pissed off you are with our company.
I then go to the forum to see if anyone else is having the same issues as you.
So far, no one is.
You've taken a hostile approach to us previously, and then we smoothed it over with you, and now you're flaming mad at us again.
To be honest, I'm not sure there is ANYTHING we could do to make you happy, nor am I convinced there is actually anything wrong with our system.


Wow what a scumbag. Your system fits like **** and that's how you handle it. So you really think I'd get the system, put it on, have no troubles with it and blast you anyway. Right, now it all makes sense. 
The only credit I'll give the system is it does sound awesome now that it's on the car.
Oh yeah, still no reply to my email. 
*******.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

And in the upcoming days I'll be posting pics of where the hangers were heated and bent and welded to prove it. If you still don't believe me.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Oh and for the record I really wasn't too pissed off until now. I would've been happy with a simple email or something just saying your sorry for my troubles. But if your gonna point the finger at me then yeah I'm gonna blast you. 
Heck I'll even go ahead and point out the good stuff about this system. Very little drone, right around 2100 rpms. So little that if you have the windows down and the stereo on you don't even know it's there. When just cruising around the car sounds very well mannered and doesn't scream, "Hey look at me my exhaust is loud" But when you lay into the gas, the sweet sound that comes out of this is amazing.
Look I know things happen and mistakes are made but geez at least own up to them. And the main purpose of the email was to bring to your attention that there was a problem.
I would've been happy with a simple apology


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Dude calm down...awe has been great to me. It sounds like they tried to make you happy. What gives? Tons of people have had nothing but good things to say about this system. Their support has also been great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

I was a little upset at 1st about the wait because I wanted it in time to go to show and go. I realized that wasn't gonna happen and I was a little mad at them but after talking to them everything was cool again. I got a phone call and an email telling me when it shipped. So I was happy. Then I get it and it's next to impossible to get on and he says oh well i've never had any problems before so i don't believe anything is wrong. And still no replys to any of my emails. So i'm done with them. I ordered a dif tip for the exhaust, threw out the shirt he sent me along with the stickers. I paid almost $100.00 for a new tip just so his companys name isn't anywhere on the car. So money isn't the issue. The issue is this guy refuses to admit there may have been anything wrong with my system. I guess he's perfect and mistakes don't happen. So screw him. Him and his company can *******. I'll take my money else where. Maybe C2 wants to chip my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_Dude calm down...awe has been great to me. It sounds like they tried to make you happy. What gives? Tons of people have had nothing but good things to say about this system. Their support has also been great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AWE's exhaust is a good buy. Like all things, there have been the occasional problems I've heard from folks -- resonator problems being the most frequent. But Todd and others are down there have worked to iron things out. It really sounds like you may have been over your head in installing this and might have been better off getting some help on it???
Otw, it sounds much better than any exhaust on a 2.5 I've heard so far.
Take it from the guy with his car on the website. I wouldn't have my allowed my car to stay on there if I wasn't happy with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have I had an issue or two? Yes. But AWE does NOT let you hanging. The same can't be said for a lot of other companies unfortunately.
Todd if you could though, could you shoot me an e-mail, have a few questions for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

Thanks for the feedback!
Yes, the resonator issue has been finally fixed, too. The end cap perimeter weld was being ground down too far by our subcontractor, and we had them eliminate this step. 
We now have a proven repair for all affected resonators, too. 
Contact us directly if you think you are having an issue with a cracked resonator. Batches 1 and 2 were affected, which shipped out several months ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green96Jetta* »_
Todd if you could though, could you shoot me an e-mail, have a few questions for you. 

I don't have your e-mail so I PM'd you via vortex.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey todd, you got your im's turned off so I couldn't pm you back .. e-mail here is [email protected]


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

"The plan is to have the Rabbit systems finished up by the end of the week or so and then we will be filling the backorders. I will be in touch as soon as they tell me they are ready."
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


Regards,
John Voss
Sales
A.W.E. Tuning
So I think they should be shipping out next week sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green96Jetta* »_AWE's exhaust is a good buy. Like all things, there have been the occasional problems I've heard from folks -- resonator problems being the most frequent. But Todd and others are down there have worked to iron things out. It really sounds like you may have been over your head in installing this and might have been better off getting some help on it??? 

And no I'm not in over my head. Nobody else has ever turned a wrench on my car. At least nobody I've had to pay. Seriously a catback, not a hard task. At least it shouldn't be. And your right there are occasional problems. And people should just own up to them. Insteed of ignoring my emails. But this is it my final post. I'm done talkin about this. I fixed his Exhaust. It's on the car, and sounds good.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

just placed the order, will be shipping on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just put my AWE cat-back on saturday, whoa!!!! It sounds really really good!! Props to the guys at AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great products and great service
O and thanks for the cherry blow pop


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

really?! no cutting? i've been asking around and people have told me that i needed to cut the stock off.
can you prove it to me with pics? i know i'm asking a lot, but i just wanna see it.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (thecarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecarp* »_really?! no cutting? i've been asking around and people have told me that i needed to cut the stock off.
can you prove it to me with pics? i know i'm asking a lot, but i just wanna see it.









there is no cutting involved on a rabbit, however on a jetta you will have to cut the stock exhaust off right before the bend on the rear axle...
if you ever had a mkiv its pretty much the same thing on both jetta/gti


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Who here has an AWE exhaust? (EuroShowOff)*









































#1 for quality, thanks to John at AWE
great fitment and the car sounds just straight mean









_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 9:21 PM 5-16-2008_


_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 12:05 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green96Jetta* »_AWE's exhaust is a good buy. Like all things, there have been the occasional problems I've heard from folks -- resonator problems being the most frequent. But Todd and others are down there have worked to iron things out. It really sounds like you may have been over your head in installing this and might have been better off getting some help on it???
Otw, it sounds much better than any exhaust on a 2.5 I've heard so far.
Take it from the guy with his car on the website. I wouldn't have my allowed my car to stay on there if I wasn't happy with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have I had an issue or two? Yes. But AWE does NOT let you hanging. The same can't be said for a lot of other companies unfortunately.
Todd if you could though, could you shoot me an e-mail, have a few questions for you. 

Gotta agree with Green96Jetta here! Mine was the first 2.5 with AWE's exhaust and my car is the one featured on their site. I also would not agree to have my car still on their site if their service was lacking in any way. I proudly display AWE Tuning decal across the front windshield and side windows. Furthermore, at any local show, you will find my Bunny there displaying the awesome work that they have done with the exhaust as well as flyers to advertise for AWE. They chipped my car and the hubby's GTI and when they put the exhaust on the hubby's GTI, I HAD to have it. They used my car for R & D and have always shown nothing more than pure professionalism. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for AWE Tuning! Thanks Guys!








ps. there are pics on their site showing the under side of the car if you would like to see it's installation.
Hope I was able to help!










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:47 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## gangzai (Aug 23, 2007)

so just to make sure since i have a lease and need to return my car stock.
i can order a awe catback for my 08 rabbit. unbolt the stock and bolt on the new exhaust without cutting and this process is completely reversable. am i correct??
and how long is shipping? if im in london, ontario


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

completely reverse able, shipping to canada? I'll let you know mine is on its way. You have to go through an AWE dealer because the company itself doesn't ship international. So they ship to the company and the company shifts to you. I was told 6 weeks


_Modified by rental_metard at 9:13 AM 5-27-2008_


----------

